
Decades after Chernobyl disaster, engineers slide high-tech shelter over reactor - d_e_solomon
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/11/decades-after-chernobyl-disaster-engineers-slide-high-tech-shelter-over-reactor/
======
Tempest1981
30 years later, what a project: "More than 40 governments have contributed to
funding its construction (€1.5 billion), which involved 10,000 workers."

------
d_e_solomon
I was really impressed that it was slid on rails into place instead of being
assembled in place in sections.

